# am I crazy????



## krissy3 (Jun 28, 2009)

I ran across a rescue pony site in the UK....why was I even looking??? Found "Rosie" gray Donkey owned by a little old lady for the last 35 years , and the lady didnt want to give her up , but had to ...




Rosies gestimated age is 50 !



Wouldnt she make a nice girlfriend for Willie my 30 year old ...or is she too old , and would it break his heart if she died before he did? She is a grey donkey and looks great. Anywho , told the society about us , and well we will see what happens.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww...if she is in good shape, why not go for it? It sure would make Willie a happy donkey



Cant wait to hear your decision. I know I sure would do it.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you decided? How cool would that be?! If you decide to take her, we'd love to see pictures of the happy "young" couple



That Willy is such a cutie anyway


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I never got a response from the rescue agency, and hubby put his foot down with a firm NO.... Oh well, Willy is happy with his 2 shetlands. It was a fun idea though.


----------

